# Problems with Insurance



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi guys.
Im having trouble with my insurance & renewal costs.

I've been driving almost 3 years now, on my full lisence, but started a couple of months before while on my provisional.
I have a 1998 Ford Fiesta Flight, with a 1.25l Zetec engine. 

RAC was the cheapest people to go with when I was looking for insurnace, as a provisional driver, and we took out the 9 month plan that they _did_, which would give you a full years no claim at the end. I've stuckk with that since, and on the last renewal was told that I couldn't go to a 12 month policy until I done another 9 month policy which would then give me 5 years no claims. Fine, now that time is up in 3 weeks time.

Now, RAC have now changed to a broker, and no longer take the 9 months policy as an option for no claims, instead they are telling me I can have 3 years instead, and not the 5 years I worked towards. 

Last time I paid around £550 for this 9 months cover, now that I try and get a quote with their brokers, using 3 years ncb, they quote me £695 for 12 months! 

So they put us through to a company (I forget who) who they say will accept the 5 years ncb, that I got through doing the 9 month plans, with the 5 years ncb on, both my parents, I am quoted almost £1500 for the year!
That is almost what I had to pay when I first took out my insurance with RAC on the 9 month plan when I was just a learner driver, I think it was like £1750.

So, I'm kinda stuck on what to do, feel slightly ripped off.

I'm 20, clean lisence, no accidents ect, driving for 3 years.. 


Does anyone know any good insurance companies thataren't going to cost an arm and a leg?


Also, my dad has a 2005 Vauxhall astra 1.4, with him and my mum on the insurance, it cost around £350 to insure, I was 19 when he got the quote, it would have cost him another £350 extra just for me, so he didn't bother. I turned 20 and my dad decided to see how much it would cost now, and they say that their policy has changed and now wouldn't accept me on a 1.4l astra??

Whats going on?

Cheers


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Some companies are really funny with them short term polices.... you not asked if you can mirror them?.... i aint 100% in motor insurance but if you was to go on someone elses insurance u wouldnt build any no claims up....

What have other companies said to this?... you finding companies who will accept that 9month policy for 1 ncb?....


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



Jasoncmor said:


> Hi guys.
> Im having trouble with my insurance & renewal costs.
> 
> I've been driving almost 3 years now, on my full lisence, but started a couple of months before while on my provisional.
> ...


liverpool victoria ,a-plan tett hamilton adrian flux .


----------

